# Kinks



## thedope (Jan 3, 2017)

I haven't been wanting sex too often. I do it anyway. My wife is happy with my performance and our sex life, but I'm a little bored. What are some kinks we can try? wife is pretty open to things as long as it isn't to crazy.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

There are tons of things you can try. 

Get a starter bdsm kit off amazon. Super cheap, ties and blindfolds and light floggers usually. 
Nothing too scary but can add some spice. 

Can try going to a local sex club or coed bath house if being in public is something you want to try. 

How about you both fill out one of these and see if you find any that are mutual? 

LATCHES: BDSM Checklist


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ansince you are the one less interested in sex, and she has the higher libido, ask HER what she wants to try. I am sure, with the deluge of BDSM and "50 shades" type sex articles in women's magazines, she has a list of things she wants to try.

Be open minded, and try everything at least TWICE...to see if YOU like it. If so, then just add it to your regular things to do list. Let her fertile fantasy list introduce you to things you might like
. 
another idea, the two of you join a website like FetLife. They have literally THOUSANDS of fetishes you can read up on there.


----------



## ThaMatrix (Sep 3, 2017)

thedope said:


> I haven't been wanting sex too often. I do it anyway. My wife is happy with my performance and our sex life, but I'm a little bored. What are some kinks we can try? wife is pretty open to things as long as it isn't to crazy.


My wife and I are into pegging. It's incredible.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Role playing, maybe? Like not with costumes and all that, but just ''pretending'' to be in a different role than you are, verbally...like you could be a doctor, and you tell her not to move as you ''examine'' her. And every time she moves, you stop. 

I really like role playing, sometimes. You have to make it sound convincing, though.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd definitely go the 'furry' route.

That's where it's at.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'd definitely go the 'furry' route.
> 
> That's where it's at.


Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'd definitely go the 'furry' route.
> 
> That's where it's at.





Blondilocks said:


> Would you care to elaborate?


Bringing a dog into the mix lol?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Critter costumes? CSI had an episode about this.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Bringing a dog into the mix lol?


I mean YKINMKBYKIOK and all, but whoa. I was thinking more like this.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

The fact that many sex toys have cute little faces and bunny ears on them is already too animal for me. Why do I want a cute little face on my vibrator?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> The fact that many sex toys have cute little faces and bunny ears on them is already too animal for me. Why do I want a cute little face on my vibrator?


This is the cute little face on my vibrator


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'd definitely go the 'furry' route.
> 
> That's where it's at.


Yeah, just watch the Pony Play!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

thedope said:


> What are some kinks we can try?


I often prefer to get ideas from visiting Canada's website on kinky sex as it is very respectable and maintained by various branches of the Canadian government as a public service for someone just like yourself that is wanting to try out new and kinky things, but do so in a manner that is healthy:

Sex Acts List - Canadian Sex Acts



> This site is for informational purposes only. It was developed jointly by the Informational Advancement Directorate of Ontario (ADO) and Bureau des Renseignements de Quebec (BRQ), two branches of the Ministry of Community Wellness and Public Service.


ENJOY!

Badsanta


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Would you care to elaborate?


 @Blondilocks

LMAO.

I was making a joke.

But furries are real.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> @Blondilocks
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! Looking at that picture triggered memories of hot flashes I'd rather forget.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Some kinks I'll just never understand but whatever works. 

In all seriousness there are tons of things to try even with stuff found around the house if you don't want to spend money. If something doesn't work, laugh it off and try something else. Part of the fun is trying and ending up in giggle fits because of how ridiculous it is. 

Sex should be fun and not always so serious so just have fun. 

Sometimes even just a change of venue, a hotel after a date night can change things up from home. 

If she is wanting to try new things, I suggest a judgement free zone. 
Anything either of you bring up isn't allowed to be judged. You can say no but without any negative remarks. Feeling like you'll be judged can make you not want to share.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

If you are looking to "spice" things up, just get out a pepper grinder and enjoy a kink for sneezing. Just google it!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

A tube of Ben-Gay would really spice things up.


----------



## thedope (Jan 3, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> A tube of Ben-Gay would really spice things up.


Owww. Pass on that one. The fury thing is pretty hilarious. I can't believe people are into that.


----------



## Youngwife1000 (Mar 26, 2017)

Talk lots openly to each other, explore each other's fantasies, see what gets you both going, add toys to assist, get visual also. Watch stuff that turn you both on. But super honesty is a turn on too, saying stuff openly and not being embarrassed or worried you'll offend is a great way to start. Pretty much ride with it, there's so much available now to pretty much fill anyone's kink box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

My favorite song by the Kinks is Sunny Afternoon.


----------

